# Tool bases - shop made design to avoid racking



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Folks, please share any design ideas for mobile tool bases, to deal with uneven shop floors. This question is NOT about parking and leveling the tool for use. 


My question is about *moving* the tool. If I push around a 4-wheeled tool base in my shop there is a lot of racking and banging since the floor is rough and unevenly sloped. Fixing the floor is not an option now. So I'm looking for tool base ideas to deal with it.​
This is the only thing I've seen so far.... has anyone tried this?
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodwor...ting-casters-for-stability-and-smooth-travel/

Any other ideas?

Thanks for the input,
SteveEl


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Build one of those bases with pneumatic wheels, or just be careful. Buying a set of pneumatic casters won't be expensive. I like the design for the tablesaw.


----------



## Nomercadies (Sep 20, 2011)

*racking*

If the whole machine is relatively solid and doesn't rack too much without a lot of stress or trauma, then I would suggest larger wheels on at least one end. If you think of small casters on a dirt driveway compared to a wheelchair you can maybe see what I am thinking. The larger wheels started showing up on lawnmowers to help them easily turn and handle uneven ground. I know this comes two years late for your request, but I just found your post.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Steve - I have my shop in the basement so the floor isn't bad but far from smooth. I've been able to manage by just adding bracing, some cases a lot of bracing, to the tool stand. Larger wheels do help, minimum of 3". The pivoting idea is pretty kool though, I think it would help a lot on rougher terrain. :thumbsup:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

If only I knew how to embed a sound file with an evil laugh... This problem allows me to combine 2 things I love most. Off roading, and woodworking...

To more easily traverse uneven terrain, you need the following elements.

#1. A stout frame, braced in such a way that torsional forces such as racking and twisting will be resisted. (Screwed and glued corner braces...)
#2. Large Diameter wheels that will easily bridge gaps, and cracks without falling in. (tractor tires are a bit silly, but in your case, at least a 6" pnuematic caster).
#3. An articulating suspension system that will absorb variations in the surface of travel before transferring that energy to the frame. Now I seriously doubt you want to build a 4 link setup with coil overs, so how about at least making sure the tires in those caster aren't rock hard? That way the tire takes some of the abuse instead of the base frame... 

I'm pretty sure I have seen pics of your shop, but I honestly don't recall with any detail... It seems you had some serious cracks in your floor though... Is it possible to at least try to fill the cracks to smooth the floor out somewhat? quickcrete is pretty cheap and easy to use... Just a thought...


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

This base that was on my Boice Crain 500# planer, when I bought it, doesn't rack at all. It rolls easy, after an initial good shove. 4, non locking casters, lets it roll in any diorection, and it doesn't move when used.
Pyramid power!
3/4" ply glued and brad nailed together, with gussets inside.
I had my doubts when I bought it, but am impressed with it.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Locodcdude said:


> Build one of those bases with pneumatic wheels, or just be careful. Buying a set of pneumatic casters won't be expensive. I like the design for the tablesaw.


Pneumatic tires are great for a while but you will have problems with them going flat. Constantly filling them with air is a PITA but a simple fix is to have them filled with foam.

You will have to look around in your area but we had a little tire shop that would do it. Of course that was before Katrina, I haven't looked for a place where we live now.


----------



## Erik Stol (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Steve,

I do understand your problem, not mine I do have a laminateflooring in my shop, but here's the solution. Spring loaded casters. Its from a Dutch firm, maybe this will help you. OK the page is in Dutch, but most likely they have the information in English available as well.
Maybe this will help you out.
http://www.blickle.com/epaper/nl/epaper/pdf/page_404.pdf

Succes in making dust,

Erik
The Netherlands


----------

